# two baby guinea pigs, one male one female, surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:2
Type/Breed/Variety: Guinea pigs
Sex: Male and female
Age(s): Approx 12 weeks
Name(s): Mario and Peach
Colours: Black and white and brown and white
Neutered: Mario has been neutered
Reason for rehoming: dumped in a bin 
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Nervous, but they have been through a lot in their short lives. They are not keen on being picked up, but once you have them they are ok to be held. Like all guinea pigs, they get very excited and squeaky when they see a big bag of hay! 

photos to follow


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Mario









This is Peach


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

reserved


----------

